# Burstner Aviano i684 - Fitting rear view camera (& rever



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

Has anyone completed above and able to provide guidance where to fit/cut and connect pwr etc (camera and reversing sensors).

Any advice/help much appreciated... &/or recommended installer if complex North Essex/Suffolk border.

I've searched and found opinions on which kit, but no installers guide.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
We had a 675 a few years ago and I fitted a duel reversing camera. I ran the wire from the dash to the rear under the van cable tied along the chassis rail. Power was taken from the 12v dash socket / radio feed as I didnt want to go anywhere near the canbus wiring. I ran the cable up through the garage and along behind the lockers and out through the hole I drilled. Wors t bit is drilling the hole!

Took me about3 hours in total, most of it running the cables. 

The best route for the cable was from the screen along under the top of the dash (remove the centre flap and radio plus the passenger side top glove box) and down the passenger side into the engine bay. Remove the grey plastic trims either side to assist.
Hope this is of help, rear layout is different on your van
A wire coat hanger is essential.

Andy


----------



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

many thanks Andy

I have the fixed bed (french bed) layout at rear, with bathroom along side.

Aviano's with fitted cameras have the camera up high and in the middle - near Burstner logo... so I'm hoping as well that someone will come along and explain if ok to drill there, and if yes how you gain access to wire.

The research on camera has found the option to have wireless from front to back (if recommended here ?) so I find pwr at back, and use pwr at front as per your example.

many thanks again...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
When looking at reversing cameras I searched this site and asked a couple of questions re wireless camera. The various response s put me as they all commented on poor picture and interference. They may of course moved on since then.
If your running the cable I suggest you stay well clear of the shower as you dont want8 to create any leaks.

Cant help further with the rear fitting as we had a full bed above a garage. It may be worthwhile sending an email to Burstner asking advice. Post on here asking for the email address in Germany. I cant remember it, but may have it on my pc when we get back home. The guy Claude? Was very helpful when I had a problem with the screen washer jets

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you got a high level brake light? In that case there will be a channel in the rear wall to run the cable down to the chassis and perhaps you could feed the reversing camera wire down that gap.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look in the reversing cameras forum for generic tips

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-161.html


----------



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

many thanks for replies/advice - which I'm pursuing :thumbup:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

mick43 said:


> many thanks for replies/advice - which I'm pursuing :thumbup:


Ignore my original theory, was at Camper UK today and Steve Kirk pointed out a panel in my wardrobe where he thought the camera wire would have been inserted, removed the screws to have a look - he was right! 

Mike


----------

